

Voters: Impeach US District Judge Lucy Koh - Fire30
http://www.change.org/petitions/voters-impeach-us-district-judge-lucy-koh

======
omgsean
Why? We need a better reason than "she ruled in a manner that she saw fit
based on the evidence at hand"

